# Bezugsquelle für Fatmodul-Rahmen



## Herbert_K (8. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin an einem Fatmodul MTB-Rahmen interessiert.
Bekommt man den auch bei lokalen Händlern? Welchen?
Oder verkauft Fatmodul ausschließlich über Alpha-Bikes?
Ich würde den Rahmen nur ungern per Versand beziehen.

Gruß
Herbert


----------



## lurco (8. Oktober 2005)

die gleichen rahmen gibts auch zB von Drössiger.
Ich habe meinen Drössiger Rahmen über nen lokalen Händler bezogen, sogar günstiger als übers Internet, da er kein Drössiger Design hat.
Ist einfach schwarz eloxiert ohne Decals.
Die Preisdifferenz ist sogar ganz ordentlich, im Internet gibts den Rahmen (gleich dem Fatmodul FR 01) für 499 Euro, ich habe meinen für 445 Euro bekommen.

Der Händler wo ich meinen her habe, ist www.grand-raid.de.

Und abgesehen vom Preis war es natürlich dort auch möglich das Rad Probe zu fahren und alle anderen Vorzüge eines lokalen Händlers zu genießen auf die ich ungerne verzichtet hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lurco (8. Oktober 2005)

Noch was:

Alpha-Bikes hat glaube ich auch ne Filiale, wo man die Fatmodul Rahmen vor Ort beziehen kann.

Ist in München wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## Herbert_K (8. Oktober 2005)

Danke für die Infos lurco,

mein Problem: ich wohne in Köln; "local Dealer" im Süden sind für mich nicht so gut erreichbar   
Die Alternative Drössiger kenne ich, habe auch eine Dealer in der Nähe; aber: das Design (Labels) gefällt mir nicht so sehr und ein "nackter" Rahmen auch nicht. Ist halt Geschmacksache, macht es aber nicht einfacher   

Wenn alles nichts hilft wirds vielleicht doch ein Drössiger.

Gruß
Herbert


----------



## Vollsortimenter (11. Oktober 2005)

Hi, Du bekommst die Rahmen von Drössiger (also Fatmodul) in nahezu jedem Design, schau mal bei www.jj-zweiradsport.de in Stolberg, oder www.firebike.de in Roetgen oder www.vortrieb.com in Aachen nach. 
Nur was in eigener Sache: ich hatte mal einen Drössiger-Rahmen, das Cross Country Fully in 22 Zoll. Bei mir ist zweimal hinten links die Schwinge über der Scheibenbremsaufnahme gebrochen, ich habe das Rad hinterher gewandelt. War letztes Jahr, lt. Händler ist das Problem mittlerweile wohl behoben. Wahrscheinlich bin ich mit meinen 90 kg aber einfach nicht Fully-kompatibel, ich fahre nur noch Hardtails.


----------



## viertelchen (20. November 2007)

Hallo,

also ich bin nach einiger suche auf die folgende Seite gestoßen www.bikebude24.de . 
Zur Auswahl hatte ich Rahmen von Drössiger und Cust Tec mit und ohne Dekor.
Die Auswahl an Farben ist riesig und die Lieferzeit war auch ok. Mein Rahmen wurde erst nach der Bestellung nach meinen Wünschen beschichtet.

Gruß,

Steffen


----------



## Deleted22090 (21. November 2007)

@viertelchen - prima Link, hier steht endlich alles zum Excenter des EC1 Fullys auf einer Seite  , was Fatmodul auf seiner Webseite immer noch nicht hinbekommen hat


----------

